# Ganz in der Mitte (HTML)



## riddler2kone (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

wie kann ich einen Text ganz in der mitte der Seite bringen?

Danke


----------



## Crasher (28. Januar 2002)

mit dem befehl im html code:

<center>
Text Text Text Text Text
</center>

oder falls es in einer Table ist oder so in der td folgendes:


```
<table border="0"...>
<tr>
<td align="center"> Text Text Text Text</td>
</tr>
```


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. Januar 2002)

Auch wenn´s im falschen Forum und sogar in der falschen Forum-Kategorie steht 


```
<html>
<body>
<table width=100% height=100%>
<tr><td align=center valign=center>blabla</td></tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Crasher (28. Januar 2002)

das valign brauchste net wirklich er wollte nur den text zentrieren


----------



## riddler2kone (28. Januar 2002)

ich meinte absolut in der mitte, sorry habs falsch erklärt


also oben/unten in der mitte und rechts/links in der mitte


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (28. Januar 2002)

@Crasher: Stimmt ja gar nicht


----------



## riddler2kone (28. Januar 2002)

hehe


----------



## ReemE (29. März 2002)

also in der Tabelle geht das so:

<td align="center" valign="middle">
Text.....
</td>


grezz


----------



## Tenshi no Zenkai (30. März 2002)

GANZ in der mitte geht so:


```
<CENTER>
<TABLE WIDTH="100%" HEIGHT="100%">
<CENTER>
text, text, bild, text, bla, bla
</CENTER>
</TABLE>
</CENTER>
```

allerdings kannst du dann nix mehr drum herum machen. es sei denn du machst die tabelle irgendwo in deine website aber mit anderen maßen.


----------



## StefCo (21. Mai 2002)

ich würde es so machen:

<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td align="center" valign="middle">Hier der text!</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

So ist es dann absolut in der mitte!
Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Mfg StefCo


----------



## jusso (21. Juni 2002)

ich will gerne news includen!!! genau in der mitte oder auch am rand poll´s wie kann ich das machen etwa so: include("pfad/zu/bla.php") oder wie???


----------



## jusso (22. Juni 2002)

Hallo? jemand da???? wie includen man nun????


----------



## Crasher (26. Juni 2002)

ja includen kannsu so:


```
<? 
include("pfad/include.php"); 
?>
```

und wenn du das mit dem menu etc.. sollteste tables machen und den php code implentieren ungefähr so:


```
<?

echo "
<table>
<tr>
<td align="center">";

include("pfad/left_menu.php");

echo "
</td>
<td align="center">";

include("pfad/content.php");

echo "
</td>
<td align="center">";

include("pfad/right_menu.php");

echo "
</td>
</tr>
</table>";

?>
```


Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter  hf


----------

